# Government introduces Retirement Income Security Benefit for wounded vets



## McG (10 Mar 2015)

Instead of accusations over motivation, it would be nice for efforts to focus on evaluating whether this proposal gets things right for wounded vets.


> Liberals slam Conservatives over new benefits for severely wounded veterans
> Andrea Janus, CTVNews
> 09 Mar 2015
> 
> ...


http://www.ctvnews.ca/politics/liberals-slam-feds-over-new-benefit-for-severely-wounded-veterans-1.2270464


----------



## Teager (10 Mar 2015)

> In addition to the new benefit, O'Toole also announced his department's intention to streamline all benefits and payments to severely injured veterans into a single pension.



I'm a bit confused about this part. Anyone have any idea what this could mean?


----------



## PuckChaser (10 Mar 2015)

Probably instead of getting multiple cheques from SISIP, VAC, etc, it'll all show up from one source.


----------



## Bird_Gunner45 (10 Mar 2015)

MCG said:
			
		

> Instead of accusations over motivation, it would be nice for efforts to focus on evaluating whether this proposal gets things right for wounded vets.http://www.ctvnews.ca/politics/liberals-slam-feds-over-new-benefit-for-severely-wounded-veterans-1.2270464



Politics are the refuge of the scoundrel. We should be happy that positive changes are afoot. If they're the result of pressure from lobby groups than great, if they're a result of an election soon than great, if they're the result of someone waking up and having an epiphany than great.


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Mar 2015)

Here's the Info-machine's version:


> The Honourable Erin O'Toole, Minister of Veterans Affairs, unveiled a proposed new financial benefit today aimed at providing financial stability to Veterans who are moderately to severely disabled and their families. The Minister was joined by Veterans' groups, members of the Canadian Armed Forces and the Veterans Ombudsman, Guy Parent.
> 
> Currently, the Earnings Loss Benefit—upon which many moderately to severely disabled Veterans rely—is not available after the age of 65, resulting in a drop in the Veteran's annual income. The new Retirement Income Security Benefit announced today would provide these Veterans with continued assistance in the form of a monthly income support payment beginning at age 65.
> 
> ...


I look forward to hearing from those here working with the system now about how useful this will be after aged 65 (also understanding that everyone's individual circumstances will vary).


----------

